#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  隨興草圖~喜歡被摸頭~

## Dra.HJ

隨興繪~想說自己是龍被摸頭一定很爽~~~很開心

不知道史矛革被摸頭會怎樣~ :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 狼王白牙

好可愛  :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
以前看了很多威風的龍，現在來了一只喜歡被摸頭的小龍，
從這草圖可以想像認真畫的圖可能會很精美的樣子，姑且這樣猜測吧，
歡迎來到這裡張貼作品，祝福交流愉快 : 3

----------


## Dra.HJ

謝謝拉~偶爾走走可愛路線~剛剛弄好的~FA:http://www.furaffinity.net/user/j775000/跟DA有圖比較會上去那邊更新
萌萌~ :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

哦哦!! 好難得看到小龍耶@@!!
以往都是高大壯碩的龍 這次好小好可愛XD
被摸頭的表情那也太萌了吧哈哈哈

這張會上色嗎^^ 有點期待上色後的樣子ww
然後看完會想默默伸手摸你的頭OwO ((被掐+被拍掉

----------


## 奇比斯克

喔喔好吧，我承認你畫圖很厲害了! (抓抓頭
小龍真的很可愛吧，這就是小龍的特點
但我也喜歡巨龍，外貌高高大大，很強壯有肉，不過跟小龍個性一樣，萌萌達
巨龍也想要被摸頭，當然我也會給你回禮 巨大的龍舌舔一下  :jcdragon-lick:

----------


## Dra.HJ

to 祤河。劍攸 哈哈~上色的話...最近是不可能ORZ...還要畫其他東西0W0~

to 奇比斯克 謝謝拉~口水好多~((擦臉

----------

